# Working on my loft



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Here is a foto of my loft that I been working in getting it up to date...


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

At last I got the picture right


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I like the use of so many different ideas. It is elevated so that the droppings can go to earth and be composted. It is still accessable for getting inside if needed. The rain will wash the flight cage clean and the whole thing is open and well ventilated.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Wayne for your comments, under the loft I open that little front door and there is about 4 inches deep of sand and what I do is rake it clean when I mown my lawn but some grass has grown on the out side. It's a nice and simple loft but I'm planing to change the floors not sure to do it in expanded metal or wood with 2x4 with a 2 inch space between the 2x4 and a 1x1/2 inch wire mesh between the 2 inch space so I can scrape the floors and have the droppings fall down in the sand and then rake the sand but I think I'm giving my self more work. But I think that a floor by 2x4s is stronger to walk on than expanded metal.


----------

